# Recommend a Doctor?



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

We are thinking about going to IVI Barcelona for a consultation.  Can anyone recommend a good doctor that is nice, successful and speaks English!?

Thanks alot
Gill xo


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Gill, my DH and I saw Dr Sanchez when we went to IVI Barcelona at the end of March. She was lovely and spoke great english, the whole team were very professional, caring and thorough! Take care Crispy


----------

